# when to send a 929 form - change of address?



## Bea Mazur (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I will try to ask this question again because i don't seem to be finding any answer anywhere else. Maybe someone will have an idea.

Me and my partner will be lodging our application at the end of this month (hopefully!), which will be a month before we will be moving out of the country, we are currently in UK (Rhys's WHV expires at the end of September).

We were wondering whether we should *send the 929 form together with our application* stating the effective dates of the new contact details or wait until we will actually move out.

We will be traveling between September and November but my new address will be in Poland (Rhys is going back to OZ). Do you thinks it is best to notify the London Office straight away? Would it make any difference?

Thank you for you time.

Bea


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi,

I think that's a good idea to send the 929 form along with the application, and also send a cover letter to the London office to let them know about your travel plans. That should be sufficient


----------

